# Killer guardian?



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

Found this ad today, thought it was interesting. 
http://skagit.craigslist.org/grd/2604757549.html

Text of ad, as it's likely to be flagged off:
_LGD To good trainer - $1 (skagit)
Date: 2011-09-18, 8:48AM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
I have a full size 3yr. old Anatolian I need to re home, or put down. He is good with adults, is trained, doesn't attack people (yet?) likes children (so far?) but does have issues.
He attacked my other dog twice now, not just small spats but with Kill intent. ( I know the difference) If I wasn't there the odds are the other dog would be dead. They grew up together, lived together 3 years.
This happened about 2 weeks ago, and I can't put them together now.
There were no changes in his environment that could have caused this change in behavior.
He attacks the other dog now whenever they are together.
I cannot have them in the same pen, even if I am there.
Both male, the other dog is fixed. He isn't.
The other dog shows no aggression at all.
The other dog is 1/3 his size.
Yesterday he attacked and killed over half my flock of chickens. He has been living with the chickens for about a year now. Not a single problem until now. Didn't even chase them before. The chickens were unafraid of him. He ate some parts but it was mainly a sports kill.

I have other farm animals, can't take a chance with a Killer Dog I cannot separate all the animals, and don't want to. He was purchased to guard the other animals, not kill them.

He has to go. If you think you can handle him, He's yours. Free. You will be required to sign a waiver and will be subject to background check.
You must have proof of you ability to control him.
Email me with contact information.
_​


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Sounds like something else is going on. Maybe a mess of their own makeing.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

So sorry to read about your dogs. Not to metion your birds. I know that had to really hurt. Good luck re homing this dog. We have had hounds that pulled this kind of thing. We were lucky since they could be hunted together, but we had to make sure they didn't ride on the same side of the box or get into each others pens. It sure makes things hard around the place. Again, good luck.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

Several years ago now~ We had a beautiful Rottweiler. A real member of the family you know? She moved across the country and to Alaska and back to California with us. We had young children and she was great with them. One year we went out of town and she couldn't go, I boarded her in a decent place. They called me to let me know she had stopped eating so they were watching her (she was always hungry) and that she had a seizure while they were watching her. The vet on staff said physically she seemed fine other than a slight tilt to her head now. When I got home and picked her up she did have a tilt to her head and she walked into things. The vet suggested and we did go see a veterinary neurologist because she had an episode of "idiomattic vesticular" or something very close to that. Basically the seizure had damaged part of her brain and we had to be sure it only damaged her balance. According to the vet when you hear stories of dogs suddenly "Turning on" their owner he believed it was after an un-witnessed event in which the behavior or personality of the dog is damaged. With a big dog like a rott that's a scary thought and I've kept it in mind with all my dogs since then. Just because I got up this morning and scratched my dog before I went out~ when I come home tonight I should be aware he may not be the same dog I left and he may not know who I am.


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

I wonder if there isn't a ***** in heat in the neighborhood.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

SRS is believed to be caused by poor breeding or over vaccination.. too many good dogs to put up with one that has potential to kill the resources that would need to go into that one just so he could have a life but not much of one isnt worth it. In society there are good people and then there are bad, no much is different in critters.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I guess it could be a rage syndrom. No way is there enough info to draw a conclusion. Must be frustrating when it happens though, buy a dog to save the stock and then lose the stock anyhow.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

yea, my first lgd killed 2gs worth of goats, not out of meanness but picking them up by the necks to put them where you wanted them was not a good idea.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Ross said:


> I guess it could be a rage syndrom. No way is there enough info to draw a conclusion. Must be frustrating when it happens though, buy a dog to save the stock and then lose the stock anyhow.


Had this happen to us with a 2 yr old male Pyr. Literally just snapped one day and went after my daughter who was 1/3 his size.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

SRS shows up about 2 and 3 years of age if not sooner, some cocker folks say a prozac can help but personally I wouldnt ever want a dog that could attack one moment and be licking you the next wondering what happen to you.. scary stuff watching a dog that has SRS. 
I believe this dog is probably penned more than he should and is extremely frustrated as all these instincts say roam and kill any threats when in fact he cant. 3 is a bit old for this to kick in but he may just be maturing mentally slower than most dogs when his instincts hit over drive. I wouldnt be worried about figuring out but burring a dog at this point.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow. I'd never heard of that SRS before. Interesting~ says it is also caused be a seizure. No wonder the vet was so worried about our Rott at the time. That was about 11 years ago now but it certainly made an impression worrying that my sweet 120lbs puppy Kira might not be the sweet dog any more after that seizure. Luckily it was only her balance effected and she lived another year before we lost her to cancer. Scary stuff and most people don't even know about it~ I'd never heard of SRS and most people tell me they had never heard of "idiopathic vestibular syndrome" (I looked it up thats the proper spelling) These big dogs can become very dangerous, and while I hate to see the dog destroyed I really think it is the only responsible thing to do.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

It is not Dragon's dog but an ad they saw on Craig's. They deleted it, it was not flagged. I wonder if they changed their minds or found him a place. 

That dog should have been neutered at least a year ago. Unless he is from some great lines, registered etc etc there is no reason to have him intact. If he is not being used in that way he has a lot of testosterone floating around. 

My boys are neutered so they can do their job and not be distracted by every ***** in heat in a 3 mile radius. Nor do I want a coyote in heat to set them up and have a pack jump on him/them- or is that only a wolf trick?
I need them to pay attention to their job and me not bred more mutts or coy-dogs. 

Maybe the dog has gone nuts or it is a training issue. I would not re-home him intact with that kind of attitude towards other animals. Nor would I bring a dog like that home to my livestock. Thankfully they are being honest in their ad.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Cannon_Farms said:


> SRS shows up about 2 and 3 years of age if not sooner, some cocker folks say a prozac can help but personally I wouldnt ever want a dog that could attack one moment and be licking you the next wondering what happen to you.. scary stuff watching a dog that has SRS.


That's pretty much what we were told, but trying to mess around with dosages trying to get it right with three small kids was too dangerous for my taste. You could literally see the eyes kind of go off into space and then, watch out! It was like one minute he was our normal dog, then next he was Cujo.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

thaiblue12 said:


> It is not Dragon's dog but an ad they saw on Craig's. They deleted it, it was not flagged. I wonder if they changed their minds or found him a place.
> 
> That dog should have been neutered at least a year ago. Unless he is from some great lines, registered etc etc there is no reason to have him intact. If he is not being used in that way he has a lot of testosterone floating around.
> 
> ...


that is a trick for small (coyote) & medium (rocky mt timberwolf) canines to take down larger ones. the big canadian greys don't bother, they just grab them & stretch them or eat them.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

My .02 cents: the owner is clueless, is most likely not telling the whole story, and probably more at fault than the ad alluded to.... Any idiot - yes idiot - who would actually put an ad out like that with the verbage "killer dog" in it, I would wager is less than a capable dog owner, let alone competent at running LGD's. I hope the poor dog is put down and out of his misery. I have said it before, and will say it to the grave: not everyone needs, or should own or run, an LGD.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I agree totally the dog should be put down, not re-homed. One of those tasks people like to avoid though. I know people who can't even ship their livestock for food, they're hardly up to the job of destroying a problem and potentially dangerous animal. Something to consider before you get animals (all sorts not just a dog) is if you can handle their requirements and the problems. You don't hear about that side often or enough to even get people to weigh their options.


----------

